# Shed Organizing



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, spent a lot of the weekend clearing out my shed. Got bolth of my motorcycles in the garage, and moved most of the parts to my Mustang into my celler. Built a shelf unit out of scrap lumber I had, to put the dirty/heavy car parts on, so all the car stuff is stuffed in a corner now. 

Well, now I have to take care of the rest. I have a ton of rakes, shuvels,more rakes, pitch forks, hoes etc. How do you all stor them. Any one have a picture of there organized shed? Now, what me to fix something, or build something, I am fine, but organize it? I am a big time slob.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh BTW. I would much rather build something, then just run out and buy something. Any input would be awsome!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul

I took a couple of 2x4's and nailed them up horizontally. The upper one at 6' and the lower one at 3'. Then I took 16D spikes and drove them in at opposing angles and angling up a little just wide enough for the width of the neck of a shovel or whatever to get through. Did this for my garden rakes (3), leaf rakes (2), shovels (3), trenching shovel (1), clay spade (1), pick (1), axe (1), garden fork (1), 4 tine cultivators (2), sod cutter (1), edger (2).
I did this on an 8 foot wall. I hung the long handled stuff from the top one and the short handled stuff from the bottom one. Total cost...less than $4.00.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i went to home depot about 12 times when setting my shed up.. sorry no pics.. but i got shovel tool racks and put them on both ends of the shed.. 
In the summer i keep the summer tools on the right end and swap them around in the winter.. 

so i put whatever seasons tools on the right end.. (easier access) 

home depot has tons of stands/wracks/shelf bases/hooks etc.. 

i got small puuldown hooks for heavy stuff like sledge hammer and pic. 

small hooks for hammers, small hand tools ect..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Argee, I was thinking something like that. The nails hold them up? Thought they may pull out. Also good tip about the lower board also. I don't have many shorter tools, but enough that it would work good.


SJ, GREAT idea about rotating the tools. Never would have thought of that. May set up two areas. One in the back corner for those almost never used tools,[post hole diggers, pick axe etc] and the main rack near the door.[or what with any luck will be a door one of these days ]

Any other ideas for a real slob that needs all the help he can get? Any other shed organizing ideas for me? I have a big shed,[12x16] but I have a LOT to put in it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

one more thing..

I built tables about 3' * 3' or 3 * 4' wide and about 2-3 ft high.. I put them in the left side one on top of each other.. i did this so i could put some smaller attachements on top of each other.. spreader/ aerator/ chain saw/tractor trunk.. all stack on top of each other on the back corner of the shed... this does not really look all that pretty but it allows me to put lots of stuff in one corner..

definetly go to home depot.. they have so many storage things.. racks/pulldown holder ect.. if nothing else you can get some ideas on what you may want to copy..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *one more thing..
> 
> I built tables about 3' * 3' or 3 * 4' wide and about 2-3 ft high.. I put them in the left side one on top of each other.. i did this so i could put some smaller attachements on top of each other.. spreader/ aerator/ chain saw/tractor trunk.. all stack on top of each other on the back corner of the shed... this does not really look all that pretty but it allows me to put lots of stuff in one corner..
> ...


SJ, 
Thats pretty much what I did with one corner for all the car parts I have stored. Must is in the celler, but I stacked a lot of the heave/dirty stuff[engine parts, drivetrain parts etc] on these shelfs. Ya, looks like hell, but they are all setaside out of the way in the corner.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul
> 
> I took a couple of 2x4's and nailed them up horizontally. The upper one at 6' and the lower one at 3'. Then I took 16D spikes and drove them in at opposing angles and angling up a little just wide enough for the width of the neck of a shovel or whatever to get through. Did this for my garden rakes (3), leaf rakes (2), shovels (3), trenching shovel (1), clay spade (1), pick (1), axe (1), garden fork (1), 4 tine cultivators (2), sod cutter (1), edger (2).
> I did this on an 8 foot wall. I hung the long handled stuff from the top one and the short handled stuff from the bottom one. Total cost...less than $4.00. *


Well spent another few hours out in the shed yesterday. used your idea, and for NO cost, got most of my yard tools up off the floor, and neat.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Another shot. I still have a lot to do, and more tools to hang up, but it's a good start. So far I have hauld out 4 bags of trash, and moven countless stuff around. AMAZING all the stuff I found that I thought was lost.  Hopping to get more time today to work. REALY need to get it off of my list of todos, and start putting some of my stuff in, and out of the yard.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just to give you an idea what I am working with. This is what it started as......................


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup, that's exactly how I built mine...the nice thing about this set up is as your needs change it is easily modified.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good paul.. giet it cleaned up in time for summer.. so you can start all over getting it full again...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *looks good paul.. giet it cleaned up in time for summer.. so you can start all over getting it full again... *


LOL Oh I got a TON of stuff to go in. Will be filled in no time. Worked a bit more today. Got more stuff hung up, and built another shelf/bench. Looking good. Still a bit to do, but getting there.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know how long you've been married Paul, but it never ceases to amaze me how much crap I have collected in 34 years.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I don't know how long you've been married Paul, but it never ceases to amaze me how much crap I have collected in 34 years. *


LOL, Well marryed less then ten years, but together 20[hate to rush in to anything ]

Ya LOTS of stuff!! Most was tossed when I moved out of my old house. Still have a LOT to go. I will be picking up a dumpster in a few weeks. Easyest way. Sofar I have tossed 6 good size garbage bags just out of the shed.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *LOL, Well marryed less then ten years, but together 20[hate to rush in to anything ]
> 
> . *



Hate to rush into anything, did she say that too? thats a good one.. 10 years.... im 7 and counting...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul,
:question:
You courted your wife for 10 years??? Were you the reluctant one, or was it her? Ha Ha Ha :lmao::furious::lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul,
> :question:
> You courted your wife for 10 years??? Were you the reluctant one, or was it her? Ha Ha Ha :lmao::furious::lmao: *


well you know, a little of bolth.  granted we DID get our first house after about 3 years. and the resto on that just kept us to busy.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, at least you waited 20 years to have children


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Well, at least you waited 20 years to have children *


Argee..... Don;t want to rush.    Tell you, I am getting to darn old to run around after a toddler.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Few more bags of trash dumped. Got to get this done. WAY over due. I am not the neatest guy, but the yard/shed is starting to drive me CRAZY!!! Probably not do much this weekend. Mostly want to get the doors done, and on. Also have some trim work to finish on it, but that can hold a bit. Heres hopping for a nice weekend!!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well a years gone by, and all is working well. Sheds kinda a mess agean, but at least I got a lot in it. Most of the stuff is hung up out of the way, and the things that are just laying around, and at least NEATLY laying around 

Got a lot put away this winter. Last year, almost everything was left laying outside. The mower, my two Gravelys everything. Well I got the gravelys tucked away, my pushmower, and all my Ingersoll attachments. Still no room for the tractors, but that is a fack of life with me. To much stuff, and not enough storrage. But I am getting there. May be time to build another so I can park the tractors. Or just bite the bullet, and start on that poll barn


----------

